# Help! Lighting for 29 gallon High



## shortsboy (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome! Your current lighting is a good starting place for many plants; you may not need to change anything depending on what you're planning on growing. If you want to see a rather stunning 29g tank with similar lighting check out lauraleellbp's tank: http://forums.tfhmagazine.com/viewtopic.php?f=82&t=26507&sid=5e3857e5a104e0963212ff910522c41c

That tank is using 2xt5NO, just to show what can be done with that lighting.

Otherwise, you can ratchet up the lighting, but you'll need to add on a CO2 system. Give us some more examples of plants/tanks you like and we can give more direction.


----------



## bastage (Dec 21, 2011)

I am familiar with the fixture you have & am also unhappy with it. I just did a DIY light fixture & posted the results (literally about 3 miniutes ago) 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/163364-cfls-gutter-lighting.html


----------



## Calamity (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks guys so much for the quick responses! I am open to suggestions for plants, but I was thinking of Dwarf Hairgrass (Eleocharis acicularis) in addition to some other plants (that will take up some vertical room as well), I am open to any ideas. Again thanks for the help.


----------



## epiphany (Oct 8, 2011)

You can get a 24" Sunblaster fixture for around $30, which would supplement what you have quite nice imo. 24 watts of T5H0 lighting.


----------



## Calamity (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey sorry I have taken so long to get back to post reply's. just finished moving all my plants over today (update pics in gallery http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/members/calamity-albums-update-29-gallon.html). For the money do you think that a diy setup would be better or a fixture like http://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-AquaSun-Fluorescent-30-Inch/dp/B0002DIRBY/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1329727606&sr=8-2-fkmr0 would suit my needs better?


----------

